# Cryptocoryne Peach



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

did u here about it? 
got some beautiful crypto from a friend who got it from germany - it has big n oval bronze leaves and it flowers under water. he said its one of the very few crypto who flowers under water and he called it peach. never heard/seen it before. the closest name is petchii, but it doesnt look like it ](*,)


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Possibly Cryptocoryne petchii? There are several varieties in trade that go by that name. Send us a picture, ASAP!!


----------

